# FOTOS MIAS DE LIMA HISTORICA DE NOCHE !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hola a todos, El pasado fin de semana (28 al 30 de octubre) fui a Lima con una delegacion de mi fac de arquitectura por motivos de la carrera y parte de nuestro recorrido incluyo el centro de lima por la noche, al cual he tomado fotos y espero sea de su agrado...........

Tambien me reuni con algunos foristas de incascrapers, y la pase muy bien !!!!

aqui les dejo el link !

http://photobucket.com/albums/b170/jjlb9009/lima historica de noche/


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

uyy que chevere fotos... me gusto la de la catedral en especial


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el link contiene dos paginas por si acaso, son 33 fotos en total!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Realmente de lo mejor!!!! kay: muy buenas tus fotos me encantaron, una verdadera joya de Lima


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Sky!!! Buen trabajo!!!


----------



## zeropresion (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hola, que estan muy lindas las fotos de lima, sin duda esta fue la que mas me gusto. ¿¿¿Es una Catedral???... Saludos.*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si zeropresion es la catedral de Lima kay:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que hermoza que esta Lima de noche, he tenido el gusto de verla, estan haciendo un gran trabajo, lindas fotos Sky!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La catedral es lindisima aunque mi edificio favorito hasta ahora es el congreso.....me muero por verlo de cerca. Cheveres tus fotos sky, gracias por compartir!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> La catedral es lindisima aunque mi edificio favorito hasta ahora es el congreso.....me muero por verlo de cerca. Cheveres tus fotos sky, gracias por compartir!



hay una del congreso ahi......
aparte tengo unas que le tome de dia, las posteare pronto de nuevo !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy buenas fotos Sky!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> hay una del congreso ahi......
> aparte tengo unas que le tome de dia, las posteare pronto de nuevo !


Si lo vi...me referia a yo estar ahi....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh bueno, el Congreso en mi opinion no es nada del otro mundo...es mas, no es muy imponente que digamos...el Palacio de Gobierno y el Palacio de Justicia SI que son recontra imponentes.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El palacio de justicia es espectacular y la iluminacion que tiene durante la noche es increible.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos, ese tipo de iluminaciones es espectacular.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

e







sa no es de noche pero me gusto


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Estan bravasas las fotos!


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que tienen que ver esas fotos que has puesto con las fotos de LIMA HISTORICA DE NOCHE? Mas orden en el foro por favor.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

bacanes las fotos de Lima de noche. De acuerdo con J Block...........la arquitectura del congreso no es nada del otro mundo, aunque el hemiciclo y el resto de interiores de ese edificio son de lo mejores.....................en realidad, esas rejas horribles de la pza Boliviar afearon todavia más el entorno que no cuenta con edificios que le den armonia al entorno de aquel edificio donde laburan nuestros amados "padres de la patria"............


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Te cuento que mi tesis será justamente sobre ese espacio...ademas será un motivo mas para viajar al Perú...jeje.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buen putno selguera ! 

ya pues, si quieren postear fotos ajenas al topico, abran un thread aparte......!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Te cuento que mi tesis será justamente sobre ese espacio...ademas será un motivo mas para viajar al Perú...jeje.


caramba, es muy inetersante eso q dices, y en que consistira??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> caramba, es muy inetersante eso q dices, y en que consistira??


Te lo cuento por MSN jeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Te lo cuento por MSN jeje



bacan !!! 

bueno, continuando.......el congreso si me agrada y tiene presencia, ademas de tener mucho detalle en su portada, pero sin dudas, su interior es muy hermoso e imponente, demasiado edificio para esa sarta de ladrones mafiosos y mentirosos chongresistas !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenazas tus fotos Sky, eso es solo una partecita de lo bien que luce el centro histórico iluminado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta de la Casa de Pilatos me gusta.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Dicho sea de paso, fuí con una amiga al centro de Lima, cuando estuve en abril, y paramos no me me acuerdo en que lugar, q dice q era muy conocido, a comer unos sandwiches de jamon del pais riquisimos, luego caminamos hacia la Plaza de Armas todo esto en la noche, y estaba espectacular, me dio ganas de llorar. Mi hna me dice que se llama Raymondi.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

chevere las fotos yo tambien me quito a lima el miercoles pero a visitar unas fabricas con gente de mi facu y profes, no creo que tenga tiempo pa nada, por que tenemos que regresarnos lo mas rapido pa los examenes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Dicho sea de paso, fuí con una amiga al centro de Lima, cuando estuve en abril, y paramos no me me acuerdo en que lugar, q dice q era muy conocido, a comer unos sandwiches de jamon del pais riquisimos, luego caminamos hacia la Plaza de Armas todo esto en la noche, y estaba espectacular, me dio ganas de llorar. Mi hna me dice que se llama Raymondi.


Pensé que era el Cordano.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> bacanes las fotos de Lima de noche. De acuerdo con J Block...........la arquitectura del congreso no es nada del otro mundo, aunque el hemiciclo y el resto de interiores de ese edificio son de lo mejores.....................en realidad, esas rejas horribles de la pza Boliviar afearon todavia más el entorno que no cuenta con edificios que le den armonia al entorno de aquel edificio donde laburan nuestros amados "padres de la patria"............


Totalmente de acuerdo siempre lo he dicho...

A propòsito Nicolaselguera es tu nick, tu apellido es elguera???? mi segundo apellido es Helguero... es español, pero viene del Helguera ya que fue cambiado acà en sudamèrica. De repente y comparitmos àrbol genealògico jajajaja


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pensé que era el Cordano.


Tienes razon, asi se llamaba el lugar... :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah ya, entonces es aquel que queda en la esquina del jiron Ancash y Carabaya frente a la ex-estación Desamparados, eso era un famoso hostal.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espectaculares las fotos! kay:


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

para vane, no no somos parientes, mi nombre verdadero es Julio Rosales...............eso por otro lado hace que si tuviesemos algo no sería pecaminoso......................ja ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

